# Tool Pouches



## Sasquatch (Mar 26, 2008)

This has been rammed in the ground but it has been a while since I posted. But Is there any Tool pouches worth a damn out there. Ones that will with stand some heavy duty framing and just plan wear and tear. I do not want to have to buy another pear for a few years, or more. Any suggestions please leather or non leather anything with a decent price. Thanks.


----------



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

You won't hear anything here that hasn't been said already, there's dozens of pages related to this exact topic. Buy Occidentals.


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

carp.780 said:


> You won't hear anything here that hasn't been said already, there's dozens of pages related to this exact topic. Buy Occidentals.


This guy is right.

You want cheap or quality?

I wear Occidentals.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got a set from Diamondback, they were made in California but are now being made in Alaska. I've had mine for fifteen years and they just won't wear out!


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

there are two brands that are worth a damn

occidentals
Diamond backs

everyone else is either crap or out of business.

I wear oxys


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

*Occidental*

I remember when I first started in the biz. I wanted to walk on the jobsite and look the part. I asked the guy who first got me started and he pointed at his belt. It was at least 15 years old but it looked the part. So off to the lumberyard I went. My jaw dropped when I realized I was going to drop almost $125. But i was never one to shy away from getting the better tool for getting the job done.

It's been almost 15 years for me now and I never regretted that decision. I still have the same belt.

Occidentals are the best.

Don't know the Diamond Back. I'll have to google that one.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

My occidentals are great I've got the green leather ones. But when I'm installing cabinets or finish work I wear the carhartt apron.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Diamond Back Tool Belts, he'll build them custom for you! 
http://www.toolbelts.com/

Oxy's pick what you want and that's it. Both are great belts.


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like oxy's it is. thanks guys


----------



## ash2042 (Jun 8, 2008)

I had the occidental leather, they were the latest they had out about a year ago. They just weren't for me, got a set of Diamondbacks and I will never look back.


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

anybody use viking leathers cadillac leather pouch??
looks really nice.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

jdorpaudi said:


> anybody use viking leathers cadillac leather pouch??
> looks really nice.


 
I've been wondering this too. the 700 series is the one I've been looking at.
Canadian Made :thumbsup:

Saw these on eBay a few days ago.


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

i saw a guy who had one, looked really nice, but i was busy and had to leave, so i couldnt check it out. since then that guy doesnt work for the same crew and i dont know where he is. but he said he had it for a while and loves it, compared to what, who knows...


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

jdorpaudi said:


> i saw a guy who had one, looked really nice, but i was busy and had to leave, so i couldnt check it out. since then that guy doesnt work for the same crew and i dont know where he is. but he said he had it for a while and loves it, compared to what, who knows...


 
Yea? Hmm, a bit more expensive than oxy's... but hey, if they last forever, may be worth looking into more.

here's there website

http://www.vikingleatherproducts.com/


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm on my second Cadillac pouch in the last 5 years. Not great value at over $200 each. I liked them, but I probably won't buy again.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i used to use viking leather cadillacs not bad bags i have to say. They just wore out a lil faster than i want. I have oxy's now. But i did buy a set recently and i dont used them, only been on my waiste one day. Hit me up if ya have any serious offers. My old set hasn't died yet and doesnt seem like it is gonna anytime soon. Damn impulsive buyer  Oh yeah they are green oxy lites http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Leather-8080S-Left-Oxy-Light-Workbelt/dp/B0009H5R1G


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

smuhhh said:


> I'm on my second Cadillac pouch in the last 5 years. Not great value at over $200 each. I liked them, but I probably won't buy again.


 
Ah. Oxy's it is then, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## JRSeifert (Apr 22, 2010)

I just bought a set of Occidentals last fall and love 'em.

They've got a good warranty too. Two years full warranty, and a lifetime repair deal. I'm pretty sure the repair offer isn't free, but if you love your well broken-in leather pouches (as most of us do) then it's probably cheaper - and more satisfying to the soul - to have them fixed.
:bangin:

The only time I don't wear mine is for roofing. I keep my old set of DeWalt synthetic bags with holes in the pouch corners for that. Roofing's hard on bags. As long as I can carry coils of nails, those do the trick.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a set of old MTM's that are about 14 years old and a newer set I bought in 07. Only used the new set for a year of so. They were not made like they used to. But still good bags. I think they are out of business now. They had some financial problems for a few years. Reorganized and failed.
Then got into finish work so I use a apron for that for now when I need to wear a belt. Till I buy a Skiller's vest. 

Stay away from Boulder Bags. They absolutely suck and are junk. 

If I had to buy a new set of bags today. I would have to go with Diamondback or Occidential. As it sits right now I will be retired before my bags wear out.


----------

